# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  KRYEVEPER: Nje mundesi per te rikthyer shikimin!

## Dj-GabrieL

_Një qark brenda në sy për të ndihmuar të verbrit të shohin sërish po bëhet realitet nga kërkuesit e MIT të cilët po punojnë me një implantim në retinë që mund të zëvendësojë qelizat e dëmtuara dhe të përçojë shikimin direkt në tru.

Pacientët që përdorin këtë qark do mbajnë një palë syze që kanë brenda një kamera të vogël. Kamera do i dërgojë pamjet mikroqarkut të implantuar në sy i cili do kanalizojë inputin drejt trurit.

N4k do kthejë shikimin tërësisht normal, thonë kërkuesit, por do ofrojë aq shikim sa i nevojitet një të verbri për t’u orientuar brenda një dhome.

“Nëse ata njohin fytyrat e personave në një dhomë, kjo i fut në një ambient shoqëror ndryshe nga sa prisnin që dikush t’u fliste,:” thotë Shawn Kelly, një kërkues në Laboratorin Kërkimor për Elektronikën në MIT.


Implantimi retinal

Funksionimi është i tillë. Syzet që do mbajnë pacientët përmbajnë një bobinë që mund të transmetojë energji bobinave marrëse që rrethojnë kokërdhokun e syrit. Kokërdhoku ka një mikroqark të izoluar në një mbajtëse titani për të shmangur dëmtimin nga lëngëzimi. Qarku merr informacione vizuale dhe aktivizon elektrodat të cilat aktivizojnë qelizat nervore që marrin dhe përcjellin inputin vizual në tru.

Një skuadër testimi, drejtuar nga profesori i inxhinierisë elektrike në MIT John Wyatt, ka në plan të fillojë testimet mbi pacientët brenda tre viteve të ardhme.

Në bazë të rezultateve, shkencëtarët mund të konfigurojnë një algoritëm për të sjellë pamje të pranueshme, me qëllimin që qarku të përdoret nga pacientët për të paktën 10 vite._

----------


## drague

shume interesante.

pale sa kushton.100% jo per fukarenjt.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

_Eh,sa do doja tja u dhuronin nga nje dhe atyre te shkreteve,por cti besh thuaj,ekonomia e tregut keto ka!_

----------

